# 2011 1.8 TFSI Roadster - How to Pair iPhone...?



## mossi (Dec 26, 2005)

just found a button on the steering wheel, pushed it and it said speak ! seems i have phone support i didn't know i had, bonus, but... how do i pair my iPhone to the car ? or do you have a sim slot in the cabin somewhere, I've gone through the user manual and can't find anything !
thanks


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Select bluetooth on your phone and search you'll get Audi something or other pair it and your done, default code is 0000 or 1234 if i remember correctly


----------



## kurai.kaze (Mar 1, 2015)

The Bluetooth functionality comes from the stereo headunit itself (be it Nav, Nav Plus, Symphony etc).

One of the menu options on it will be what bluetooth 4 digit PIN to set (default is 1234, I think).

The head unit "pairing search" only happens for the first 30 seconds after ignition is turned on, so make sure you have your phone ready, start a Bluetooth search on it, select the Audi option that appears and input 1234.

Thereafter the headunit will remember the pairing and will activate it any time you start the car with the phone in range.

Job done :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The Bluetooth is nothing at all to do with the head unit, it's a totally indepent module located under the passenger seat mate, yes it interacts with rns-e's etc and uses the mute function on the standard stereos but it's a seperate module

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## kurai.kaze (Mar 1, 2015)

Doh ! *1wheelonly* is quite correct - my bad. 

The phone/bluetooth controller is indeed under the driver's seat (item #19 in the diagram from Audi's Electrical & Infotainment guide).

The headunit just acts as a remote interface to the controller, so the steps required to pair still remain the same.


----------



## mossi (Dec 26, 2005)

phone paired succesfully, just can't make or take calls, i cannot see it ring, when i answer i can't hear anything, same when i try to make a call, they can hear me , i can't hear them ? is there a volume setting forphone in the car on the stereo ?


----------



## Uncle_Si (Sep 26, 2014)

once in the call turn up the volume on the stereo - i used the volume wheel on the steering wheel.

had the same problem as well with my satnav where i had accidentally turned down the turn by turn speach...


----------



## stormsu (Oct 1, 2021)

My phone doesn’t bring up my audi as an option on Bluetooth, is there a way of manually connecting to the audi?


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

stormsu said:


> My phone doesn’t bring up my audi as an option on Bluetooth, is there a way of manually connecting to the audi?


Which headunit?


----------



## stormsu (Oct 1, 2021)

Jezzie said:


> Which headunit?


I’m not sure what headunit means.. but I have a Audi TT 2011 tt 1.8 roadster, does that help? 

my car doesn’t show at all on Bluetooth whilst car is switched on, not sure why…


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Head unit = stereo or radio--the thing that sits in dash--is it Concert, Symphony, Navigation Plus, etc.

The Audi BT device name is something like Audi UHV xxxx (four numbers). Is it possibly you don't have the factory BT option at all?


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

The headunit is the part of the radio system fitted in the dashboard. It should say Audi Concert, or Symphony, or …
They all work differently.


----------

